# 03/18 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: The Exalted One will be revealed



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope AEW is going to try something else out that what WWE has been offering up with their venue. It's just very strange and off-putting. I'm not sure what though - something like LU's set - but they had the crowd in the background even. Maybe a bare bones empty arena look - make it look gritty rather than trying to "flash" it up. Just picture a ring in the middle of an empty arena with no colored flashy lights, no entrance music(maybe) , no pyro. 

I think being an outdoors venue will help as it will get rid of the echoing emptiness. 

Not having to worry about fan sight lines - I wonder if they could put the ring somewhere different or they just use the usual Daily's set-up. I want to see Angelico jump off that block building/garage(?) off to the left on screen where "Daily's Place" is logo'd on. 

One wrestler walks to the ring, the other does. Justin does the in-ring announcements and they wrestle. 

Have the announcers at ringside.

Also Daniels mentioned during his taped promo last week that he would fight Grayson and Uno in singles be it at Dynamite, at Dark or in a parking lot. Maybe have that "match" happen in a parking lot versus in the ring. Might be an interesting way to debut The Exalted One. And off-site the camera men, Daniels, Uno, Grayson, Reynolds, Silver, Kaz, Sky and potentially numerous creepers wouldn't count into the 50 limit person max that TNT wants AEW to abide by (Gov of Fla directive) .


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Make it in ECW arena to add 'legendary feel'


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

If it’s going to be a completely empty venue, it might work better if you have the matches without any play by play or commentary. Just have JR introduce each match and then go silent. The mics should be as close as possible to emphasize the sounds, grunts, chops, slams, ref warnings and trash talk inside the ring. I’d even have the cameras zoom a bit closer to emphasize the action and not the surroundings. Overall, go for a more cinematic feel than a sports presentation.

Whatever it will be, I am looking forward to this. It will provide a two-hour escape from this crazy reality we are currently in. AEW has the advantage of watching Smackdown and Raw and seeing what they did. I didn’t particularly enjoy either show, but I give WWE credit for trying their best under such impossible circumstances. I know AEW will do their best, too..


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

They are still going ahead with Blood & Guts? How do we convince them that it's a horrible idea?

Wasting that match on an empty arena is almost worse than wasting wrestlemania. WWE can take the loss, you guys can't.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Britz94xD said:


> WWE can take the loss, you guys can't.


why


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Britz94xD said:


> Wasting that match on an empty arena is almost worse than wasting wrestlemania. WWE can take the loss, you guys can't.


Wow. Overreact much?

“Blood & Guts” is a hot angle, but there will be more hot angles to build on.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Do they NEED to do the match? No. Even most fans are saying the virus was a "blessing in disguise" because the story was rushed.

Cornette is going to have a stroke when he finds out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Butcher, Blade and Bunny have the best match portraits and the worst w/l record

JR is in the high risk zone for Covid, so I hope AEW is keeping him at home.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nope. Nope. Nope. A virus that will kill tens/hundreds of thousands


Britz94xD said:


> Do they NEED to do the match? No. Even most fans are saying the virus was a "blessing in disguise" because the story was rushed.
> 
> Cornette is going to have a stroke when he finds out.


Anybody saying the Corona Virus is a "blessing in disguise" because it could save a wrestling angle needs some friggin' life perspective.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nope. Nope. Nope. A virus that will kill tens/hundreds of thousands
> 
> 
> Anybody saying the Corona Virus is a "blessing in disguise" because it could save a wrestling angle needs some friggin' life perspective.


Quoting people on here, I didn't say it.


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nope. Nope. Nope. A virus that will kill tens/hundreds of thousands
> 
> 
> Anybody saying the Corona Virus is a "blessing in disguise" because it could save a wrestling angle needs some friggin' life perspective.


Nobody is for real saying that coronavirus is a blessing because it can save a rushed angle, its a metaphore used to say that they should make it from this situation, postpone the match till they'll be able to run shows with crowds and build a better and bigger feud for this match.
And IMO they shoud go this way, doing this match rn is bad for everybody.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just have Orange Cassidy as the only member of the audience.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Fill up one side of the seats with the heels and the other with the faces, probably would be more interesting than having an empty arena.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I wonder if the reveal will be a woman? mmm.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Fuck.

Cassidy, Stunt, and Bucks in 3 different segments.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Looks like we're setting up for another dud of an episode.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know why AEW are going ahead with Dynamite tbh.

If I were them, I would just postpone it until further notice, and just show old Dynamite's until the coronavirus outbreak is over, and fans can once again fill arenas.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Even Flow said:


> I don't know why AEW are going ahead with Dynamite tbh.
> 
> If I were them, I would just postpone it until further notice, and just show old Dynamite's until the coronavirus outbreak is over, and fans can once again fill arenas.


because people have short attention spans and if they shut down now, nobody will tune in for their return.

remember that closing will also put their talent out of money, since indies probably aren't active at all right now. nobody, possibly except elite, jericho and moxley are on guaranteed contracts.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

SDL and Raw ratings were up and I believe I read that NXT will not air live. 

AEW figures to see a bump in ratings.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Brandi is going to be the ring announcer tonight.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Even Flow said:


> I don't know why AEW are going ahead with Dynamite tbh.
> 
> If I were them, I would just postpone it until further notice, and just show old Dynamite's until the coronavirus outbreak is over, and fans can once again fill arenas.


Yeah, they should break their TNT contract, lose steam with viewers/fans, and put all of their employees - bar a limited number of wrestlers - out of work for potentially six months plus.

Good idea.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

By no circumstance of there own this exalted reveal is going to fall so hard


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Brodie Lee is/was supposed to debut tonight as it was in his hometown

Wonder is he now off the show?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm actually looking forward to this show. I'm interested to know how they handle the no crowd situation, and of course the reveal of the exalted one.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Oracle said:


> By no circumstance of there own this exalted reveal is going to fall so hard


it was always gonna be car crash tele


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Exalted One reveal is a slick video would be better than live in person. Dark Order is solid in the pre-packaged vids but shrivels up and dies when out in front of the audience.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets see how AEW differs this from WWE. I hate dimmed lights, but when the seats are completely empty they will look bad on TV, so dim them. Also cant they have their talent who volunteer go in attendance as fans and just sit 6 feet apart lol. Its just weird seeing noone there but two guys wrestling but i guess this will do. 

I'm sure AEW will show some great backstage stuff though. So that will work. Also maybe an outside brawl, etc.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Exalted One reveal is a slick video would be better than live in person. Dark Order is solid in the pre-packaged vids but shrivels up and dies when out in front of the audience.



They never should have promoted him in the first place and just have him appear is how it should have gone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, they should break their TNT contract, lose steam with viewers/fans, and put all of their employees - bar a limited number of wrestlers - out of work for potentially six months plus.
> 
> Good idea.


I mean Raw and SD actually went up in the ratings lmfao. So ratings wise this wont be bad for AEW, just sucks they dont have an audience to make $$$ from


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If they dont have some greater storyline character change with the elite i dont know what the fuck they are doing.Cus they just seem like dorks and nothing like in NJPW.Even though they was still dorks there as well


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GOOD THEY DIMMED THE LIGHTS!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is actually some good shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cody is great with the mic.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This is quite interesting on how the arena is lit up and the storyline that they are telling in the ring. Cody is so good on the mic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah him acting like the entire Elite is at odds isn't doing it for me personally. But whatever


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Matt's Jordans are dope


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hangman angry there is no beer for him to steal in the crowd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Should be a fun story thread


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody and AEW showing WWE how to do an empty arena show.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dixie Chick's shirt! Oh my lord I love hangman.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally, no Marco.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

ABH-22 said:


> Dixie Chick's shirt! Oh my lord I love hangman.


Dixie Chicks sucks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Riho!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Much better setup for this venue for the stage. I understand they wanna have more seats under the screen though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cody and AEW showing WWE how to do an empty arena show.


It's been one segment lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Much better setup for this venue for the stage. I understand they wanna have more seats under the screen though


Yeah Shand, way much better with this setup.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great way to start. They have people in stands. Thats good. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There is noone there but it feels wayyy better than Raw and SD


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF in the crowd. Let’s go lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I never thought Tony Schiavone would be one of my favorite things in wrestling in 2020 but here we are.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

My god MJF is a treasure


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Job AEW by having some people in the stands!! Kudos!!!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So glad they kept the pyro.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Orange Cassidy must have been put in charge of selling tickets for tonight's show


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol at aew having all this pyro with no fans. This company aint fucking around.

Again love this setup configuration


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I like the pyro. Interesting start so far. Making me want to watch.

Smart to have some wrestlers sitting ringside


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This already puts RAW and SD from this past week down several notches and at least doesn't feel so bad without the crowd.

Glad they did get faces and heels out there to add to the atmosphere.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF giving audience reactions is exactly what this needed.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

I've gotta give AEW credit, the look and atmosphere for this show is a million times better than the morgue that was RAW and last week's SmackDown.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure if wwe had a bunch of wrestlers ring side bit this is classic. Dont watch wwe so cant relate what happened


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

WHO NEEDS CROWD WHEN YOU HAVE MJF


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They got babyfaces on one side of the ring and heels on the other side. At least we'll have some sort of reaction!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Very good start


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL you can clearly hear MJF


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Has to be said. Watching AEW with no live crowd isn't as hard to watch as WWE. At least AEW is trying.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Body said:


> I've gotta give AEW credit, the look and atmosphere for this show is a million times better than the morgue that was RAW and last week's SmackDown.


I agree, this totally feels 100x better from looks and atmosphere. MJF making all of the noise out there is good.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Brilliant idea of putting some heels in the crowd, it sounds like the competitors in the ring are also being quite vocal.

It's resulting in a not-so-empty feel. Much less awkward than Raw/SD.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight IS going super fucking good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> They got babyfaces on one side of the ring and heels on the other side. At least we'll have some sort of reaction!


Yeah, WWE really missed the boat with this idea. Could easily end in a fun brawl eventually too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The other crowd wrestlers need to get hype. Right now MJF is the only one standing out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is exactly as i would have wanted today's presentation to go. So far good match. Meanwhile on NXT a 20 minute video promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, WWE really missed the boat with this idea. Could easily end in a fun brawl eventually too.


this!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The other crowd wrestlers need to get hype. Right now MJF is the only one standing out


Yeah, I do think they should have had some kind of stands for them to be in. The reactions would be much better than just seeing a few heads.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Jake Roberts corpsing


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEW have it 100000x better than WWE fucking hell


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I actually like being able to hear the kicks and slaps. Listening to he Lucha Brothers is great. They are very vocal


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The commentary also adds to the excitement ..showing up wwe on that end as well


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This is pretty nostalgic. Back in the day, my only exposure to WCW was WCW Worldwide and this totally feels like Worldwide (Until the nWo and then we started getting Nitro)


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Brandi announcing again like WWE


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MJF: “Youre in great shape.....FOR A POTATO”

Jake laughs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF should offer Jake some wine to reach epic troll status.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I tell ya, nothing puts a bigger smile on my face than hearing JR having fun.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WWE would be really dumb not to put talent in the audience after this. Also, I am really excited for Snowpiercer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> WWE would be really dumb not to put talent in the audience after this. Also, I am really excited for Snowpiercer.


this. i kept saying this was obvious but WWE didnt do this


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They haven’t stopped.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I like that the hard camera also faces the stage. Really helps distract the viewer.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I do think they should have had some kind of stands for them to be in. The reactions would be much better than just seeing a few heads.


I do wonder if they'll rotate them out as well. Poor MJF will lose his voice if he's expected to carry the energy the entire show.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

MJF and Colt are absolutely gold as crowd members, who knew!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And the wrestlers are actually wrestling between the commercials. AEW just owning the WWE right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> this. i kept saying this was obvious but WWE didnt do this


WWE doesn't have the option to put wrestlers in the audience. Florida doesn't want a gathering of more than 10 people in a room.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Triángulo de la Muerte, yeah.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Having the guys yelling in the audience covers any obvious spot calling too. Very smart.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm not one to compare both companies but it;s obvious watching Dynamite that WWE is either not that creative anymore and/or they are just lazy. WWE will have a few short matches, some promos and replay a long match to fill time. AEW will put on something resembling an actual show and makes it seem compelling and creative unlike what Raw and SD were. I think it has to do with younger minds being more creative and less formulaic.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LMAO the best friends hug


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

This is gold so far


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> WWE doesn't have the option to put wrestlers in the audience. Florida doesn't want a gathering of more than 10 people in a room.


You know Jacksonville is in Florida.. aka where they are right now right lmfaoo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is coming out so natural, this is how they need to run Wrestlemania


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shadow_spinner said:


> I'm not one to compare both companies but it;s obvious watching Dynamite that WWE is either not that creative anymore and/or they are just lazy. WWE will have a few short matches, some promos and replay a long match to fill time. AEW will put on something resembling an actual show and makes it seem compelling and creative unlike what Raw and SD were. I think it has to do with younger minds being more creative and less formulaic.


This feels like there is a crowd of a lot of people. Good shit. Take notes WWE.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shadow_spinner said:


> I'm not one to compare both companies but it;s obvious watching Dynamite that WWE is either not that creative anymore and/or they are just lazy. WWE will have a few short matches, some promos and replay a long match to fill time. AEW will put on something resembling an actual show and makes it seem compelling and creative unlike what Raw and SD were. I think it has to do with younger minds being more creative and less formulaic.


Vince IS out of touch. That’s a fact. I would expect HHH to have better ideas, but even he seems to struggle.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW needs more mexican wrestlers


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Kick my friend in the dick.... lmao


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

One thing...drop the mic. It’s not needed. Use mics straight to feed. The echo makes the arena feel empty.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is coming out so natural, this is how they need to run Wrestlemania


Agree. Raw and SD need to dim lights, have some talent there like tonight in the AEW shows and do things more natural. This is good shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Parking Lot Brawl nice lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Penelope is fucking hot


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love how one of the wrestlers chanted uno, dos, tres along with the pinfall LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raye said:


> You know Jacksonville is in Florida.. aka where they are right now right lmfaoo


You do realize the president and the governor of Florida have been advising against gatherings of more than 10 people right?


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Was surprised Penelope beat Riho on Dark. She is a good addition to the women's division


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

If AEW can keep putting on shows like this, all while WWE keeps churning out unwatchable garbage, they could seriously gain some market share in the coming weeks and months. That would be one hell of a silver lining for this situation.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Parking Lot Brawl next week!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Riho's song and Penelope's song have the exact same chord progression, they flowed together completely


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Riho’s final boss theme.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hate the Joshi's and Japanese wrestling in general. But got to love that most of them go all out when it comes to attire and ring jackets and shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I want a bottle of hand sanitizer on a pole match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is good stuff. You know the POSITIVE in this is actually some fans from the WWE may switch over to AEW. Just saying.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who wants to bet money that WWE doesn't take this same format and copies and pastes it onto RAW and SD as soon as next week


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

This show has taken me back to the 80s watching Worldwide in the early days of cable. I'm really digging this. I've never seen Penelope wreatke but when you look that good who cares. Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This is good stuff. You know the POSITIVE in this is actually some fans from the WWE may switch over to AEW. Just saying.


Especially if NXT is just doing a clip show.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think MJF made Statlander crack up


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That botch


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who wants to bet money that WWE doesn't take this same format and copies and pastes it onto RAW and SD as soon as next week


Nah they got to much video archive they can throw out. I imagine they're going to follow the KISS method, unless AEW does some huge rating.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I want a bottle of hand sanitizer on a poll match.


Russo, is that you? HAHA.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marbar said:


> This show has taken me back to the 80s watching Worldwide in the early days of cable. I'm really digging this. I've never seen Penelope wreatke but when you look that good who cares. Lol


They have gone full circle from Tony Schiavone interviewing people in studio wrestling in the 80's to Tony Schiavone interviewing people here.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Shida is the only one I want to win this match, she's the best female on the roster yet to be given her long overdue chance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WILL DON still happen? Maybe they can do a 10-20 dollar PPV fee?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Russo, is that you? HAHA.


Bro, bro, hear me out bro.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> Shida is the only one I want to win this match, she's the best female on the roster yet to be given her long overdue chance.


Yes, she is.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Hate the Joshi's and Japanese wrestling in general. But got to love that most of them go all out when it comes to attire and ring jackets and shit.


What is exactly wrong wit Japanese wrestling?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sabian taking a beating


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

They really put Penelope ford in. WHY


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sabían got Fd again. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That pin attempt on Penelope was very nice optics.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Shida won


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> You do realize the president and the governor of Florida have been advising against gatherings of more than 10 people right?


That’s fair, but in what sense? They are currently separated in a pretty open space. I suppose if they brawl at the end that goes out the window.

You would imagine they have all been officially cleared to be there.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That match wasn't without its flaws, but I enjoyed it. Duration was what it needed to be.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not a bad match.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

it sounds like there is something resembling a crowd on this show


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LOL Kip gets slapped in front of his woman and walks away.

He will be back to jump him later I bet.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

sailord said:


> What is exactly wrong wit Japanese wrestling?


I don't like it, that's what's wrong with it. I like Suzuki, but other than that I can totally do without what I've seen from Japanese promotions.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Sabian just tasted shit there 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good womens match. Penelope has potential to be a champion one day.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I've got to say, I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how Sabian's role as Penelope's valet is the exact opposite of Penelope's role as Sabian's valet. Sabian just got his ass beat the whole match LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Penelope Ford is a smokeshow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They have done a good job so far. This virus and the fallout has exposed WWE hard, without the stage, the arena, the crowd and the bright lights, its obvious that WWE can't book wrestling worth a shit. AEW has a chance to make some ground on WWEs market share for as long as this shutdown lasts


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I don't like it, that's what's wrong with it. I like Suzuki, but other than that I can totally do without what I've seen from Japanese promotions.


No love for Shingo? 

Oof.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> You do realize the president and the governor of Florida have been advising against gatherings of more than 10 people right?


Like WWE , AEW are probably testing their staff and talent before shows. You can’t do that for public gatherings, hence the arbitrary number of 10. Austria say no more than 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> No love for Shingo?
> 
> Oof.


shingo > Naito

i said it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Nah they got to much video archive they can throw out. I imagine they're going to follow the KISS method, unless AEW does some huge rating.


They're just lazy as fu*k and don't do common sense things unless they are forced to lol


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Great show so far, its surreal but god damn entertaining


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

This is very well done so far under the circumstances. The essential staff members and the wrestlers watching as fans is helping this tremendously. And keeping the empty seats dark.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

My_Melody said:


> That’s fair, but in what sense? They are currently separated in a pretty open space. I suppose if they brawl at the end that goes out the window.
> 
> You would imagine they have all been officially cleared to be there.


A lot of states have been closing down restaurants and bars. I know they finally closed the beaches and bars in Florida earlier in the week. So they're cracking down on gatherings. I mean if they didn't care as long as folk were distanced you'd imagine Tampa would've let WWE do some form of Mania


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This might be the best moment of women's wrestling so far in AEW.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The old jobber and the young jobber, but where’s the Bunny?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> shingo > Naito
> 
> i said it


Blasphemy! Naito is God.

Jon still has the Ford GT. Great continuity.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cant believe i didnt know the blade with allie is braxton sutter her husband all this time 😂 i couldnt tell


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

When I don't see a wrestler come out, like Allie and Pac, it makes me wonder if they caught the virus.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No Marco at all?? This show keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No Marko Stunt!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Statlander's sell on this was quality. Like she tried to get back to her feet and couldn't. Pretty awesome


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> No love for Shingo?
> 
> Oof.


Nah lol


optikk sucks said:


> Like WWE , AEW are probably testing their staff and talent before shows. You can’t do that for public gatherings, hence the arbitrary number of 10. Austria say no more than 5.


I doubt either are. I know the UFC didn't test the athletes for the show they put on Saturday. I can't imagine AEW or WWE are doing testing, because if somebody has it then they have to officially shut it down. But if they're not testing, then they can proceed with being one of the few places doing live entertainment.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> A lot of states have been closing down restaurants and bars. I know they finally closed the beaches and bars in Florida earlier in the week. So they're cracking down on gatherings. I mean if they didn't care as long as folk were distanced you'd imagine Tampa would've let WWE do some form of Mania


I believe it's 50 people by Florida edict, CDC "recommending" 10 at most per gathering. WWE is doing two night WM because they couldn't have all the wrestlers for the WM card along with production, refs, announcers and get under 50 people. Florida just had their primary on Tuesday as well and the standard was 6 feet between people when possible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're just lazy as fu*k and don't do common sense things unless they are forced to lol


I mean thats another story lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> They have done a good job so far. This virus and the fallout has exposed WWE hard, without the stage, the arena, the crowd and the bright lights, its obvious that WWE can't book wrestling worth a shit. AEW has a chance to make some ground on WWEs market share for as long as this shutdown lasts


They are doing wonders as a new company. They make this show looks WAAAAAYY better than Raw/SD. Its ALIVE and Energetic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, they spilled the beer!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jazminator said:


> When I don't see a wrestler come out, like Allie and Pac, it makes me wonder if they caught the virus.


closed borders. PACs probably in Newcastle right now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Nah lolI doubt either are. I know the UFC didn't test the athletes for the show they put on Saturday. I can't imagine AEW or WWE are doing testing, because if somebody has it then they have to officially shut it down. But if they're not testing, then they can proceed with being one of the few places doing live entertainment.


There was a statement from WWE about testing though.


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> A lot of states have been closing down restaurants and bars. I know they finally closed the beaches and bars in Florida earlier in the week. So they're cracking down on gatherings. I mean if they didn't care as long as folk were distanced you'd imagine Tampa would've let WWE do some form of Mania


Would it have been worth the cost of using the stadium when it’s empty compared to moving it to the performance center?

I have no idea, suppose it also depends on what is recommended and what is enforced, you would just expect they are doing it because they are allowed to.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jennifer Connelly doesn't age

I think she may be a vampire like Keanu


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

And they keep wrestling,


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show literally is going on as if it was normal. Kudos to AEW for keeping it smooth running as possible!! Great stuff


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

My_Melody said:


> Would it have been worth the cost of using the stadium when it’s empty compared to moving it to the performance center?
> 
> I have no idea, suppose it also depends on what is recommended and what is enforced, you would just expect they are doing it because they are allowed to.


If they ran a stadium, it involves all the personnel that work for that stadium which presents a lot of liability issues. Running their own building involves only their own employees.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I believe it's 50 people by Florida edict, CDC "recommending" 10 at most per gathering. WWE is doing two night WM because they couldn't have all the wrestlers for the WM card along with production, refs, announcers and get under 50 people. Florida just had their primary on Tuesday as well and the standard was 6 feet between people when possible.


This shit is so confusing on how they're doing it in general. I went to the pharmacy earlier and they had tape all around the store telling folk were they could stand lol. But they confirmed 2 nights for mania that'll please some for sure.


optikk sucks said:


> There was a statement from WWE about testing though.


I love the E, but I don't buy that for a second. Sounds like a cover so they can pretend they're handling this safely. But we'll know soon enough if someone is confirmed to have it. With the NBA having about 7 confirmed cases now, it'll be real suspicious if nobody WWE is using has it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so fucking glad they put some people in the stands. Thats fucking awesome. No Marko Stunt too! Good shit.

The main event should be epic!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I love the E, but I don't buy that for a second. Sounds like a cover so they can pretend they're handling this safely. But we'll know soon enough if someone is confirmed to have it. With the NBA having about 7 confirmed cases now, it'll be real suspicious if nobody WWE is using has it


I think they are medically screening everyone but not testing since testing takes 24 hours. They are likely taking temperatures and asking questions. Not 100% effective but better than nothing. If one person gets it, I see them having to shut down though.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

The morale in this company seems really high. Eveyrone seems to have fun with each other, seems like a party.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> closed borders. PACs probably in Newcastle right now.


Interesting possibility. He'd be locked out for awhile. I just assumed there is a numbers crunch wit 50 max. But then they have Tully sitting in the audience so likely not the issue. I'd choose to be close to family versus being a continent away with closed borders just in case. His parents would have to be in the danger range. Then again Kip was here tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know, as much as people clown "INDY" talent, these guys are the experts of making small shows look big. They had been used to giving it their all in front of a small group.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> You know, as much as people clown "INDY" talent, these guys are the experts of making small shows look big. They had been used to giving it their all in front of a small group.


Good point. Also used to wrestling in front of smaller audiences - probably not nearly as jarring for them compared to wwe greybeards.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The old jobber and the young jobber jobbing once more.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Spears should just join MJF lol


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Jennifer Connelly doesn't age
> 
> I think she may be a vampire like Keanu


I follow Jessica Alba on Tik Tok, now she herself doesn't age


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> I think they are medically screening everyone but not testing since testing takes 24 hours. They are likely taking temperatures and asking questions. Not 100% effective but better than nothing. If one person gets it, I see them having to shut down though.


Yeah testing seems like the stupidest thing for them or AEW to do right now if they want to continue doing shows. Because if one is caught, no way they can keep going.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Good point. Also used to wrestling in front of smaller audiences - probably not nearly as jarring for them compared to wwe greybeards.


Yep, this is not a major shock to these guys, and they know how to make the MOST out of so little. Whereas in the WWE many are shocked and forgot what its like to perform in front of hardly a soul.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

surprised nobody got injured during that match. sort of sloppy. Meanwhile WWE showing reruns again. Tonight's AEW is better than all Three WWe shows so far. If cesaro vs. Bryan went longer, maybe my opinion would change.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shadow_spinner said:


> I follow Jessica Alba on Tik Tok, now she herself doesn't age


Shes so hot <3


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, this is not a major shock to these guys, and they know how to make the MOST out of so little. Whereas in the WWE many are shocked and forgot what its like to perform in front of hardly a soul.


AJ is definitely having TNA flashbacks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well...maybe the show falls flat here.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is going to be really tough to have a big reveal without an audience.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lheurch said:


> It is going to be really tough to have a big reveal without an audience.


Have some faith. They've done a great job so far!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Brodie Lee in 3...2..


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I hope that it's not Daniels.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well it is not Matt.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wasn't expecting Harper. figured Matt if anything.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

BRODIE


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodie plays a good cultist at least.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Smart to do the reveal like this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol Brodie Lee welp this faction is going to continue to flop


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Brodie Lee in 3...2..


Called it.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

They'll gonna have to have him have a strong win-loss ratio.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So is this guy good? People mentioned he might be the guy. Hes from wwe right? Why did he leave wwe


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That shot at Vince lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Glad it ain’t Matt. I want his Broken Brilliance(TM) back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great Debut for Brody Lee! Too bad it was in an empty arena but fuck it.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Crazy Brodie would've debuted in his hometown


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Glad it ain’t Matt. I want his Broken Brilliance(TM) back.


Matt will still probably join A E DUB


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Dammmmn


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Brodie Lee!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

That was an amazing reveal. Going from his spooky voice then perfectly transitioning to his real voice. Simply amazing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> So is this guy good? People mentioned he might be the guy. Hes from wwe right? Why did he leave wwe


They completely ruined his character and he was rudderless forever, just like 90% of the roster. He was very good in the original Wyatt family.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> So is this guy good? People mentioned he might be the guy. Hes from wwe right? Why did he leave wwe


He's a big man Shawn Spears. A guy hardcore fans got into because of him being perceived to not be used well as a tag guy. He's a good big man wrestler. But he's not somebody you'd push as a singles guy in a promotion of note.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Crap. I wanted Brodie Lee to be a good guy.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Thought that went pretty well. I don't think I have ever head him talk before lol. He did pretty good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brodie leaves one cult to start another cult. Smh


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Part of me was hoping it was Raven. That would have been so fucking cool, he would have been perfect for the spot if he wasnt so old


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Brodie leaves one cult to start another cult. Smh


Well he’s leading it this time.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

great debut for Lee


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bold prediction, by June folk will be over Brodie and him having the ability to be important to a show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jake on the mic, fuck yes!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kinda interesting that he set up the clothesline from Sister Abigail position. Hopefully he keeps that set-up and makes it a bit smoother.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> So is this guy good? People mentioned he might be the guy. Hes from wwe right? Why did he leave wwe


He's one of the best big men around today. The WWE didn't know how to utilize him and kept him in a tag team or as Bray Wyatts henchman. 

The way Brodie left the ring it felt as he wasn't too pleased with his reveal.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> You do realize the president and the governor of Florida have been advising against gatherings of more than 10 people right?


Can't just admit you were wrong lolol, WWE clearly has the option


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jake still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Brodie Lee the Exalted One? I guess you can say that he's... a team playa


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A black Buffalo and WeeMan lol


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Brodie leaves one cult to start another cult. Smh


It makes for great continunity. He used to be part of someone else's family, now he has one of his own


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

AEW making an empty arena show and still making it seem like an actual show and really watchable. No need to replay a match from DON or All Out to fill time, this has been a great show so far. A lot of thought was put into it.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Woah who’s the ring girl?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

get the midget!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raye said:


> Can't just admit you were wrong lolol, WWE clearly has the option


I don't mind admitting being wrong, but governor and president are literally giving suggestions on gathering amounts as well as shutting places down


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great video.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing we know now is that Lance Archer fucking hates juggalos


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big man match about time


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So far everyone bitching about big guys but none of them are doing it for me. I said it before but theres no one exciting in the business thats big right now


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Matt Hardy for the final place?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Where’s PAC?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Archer is the king of hillbilly backyard outlaw mud show wrestling?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Certainly seems like this will be their last episode for a while.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

What a damn Video package 


Mox is obviously joing the big match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho stuck in Canada?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Jericho stuck in Canada?


It seems likely.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

The keep saying "on the next Dynamite" not next week. Meaning they don't know if they'll be able to air next week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shadow_spinner said:


> AEW making an empty arena show and still making it seem like an actual show and really watchable. No need to replay a match from DON or All Out to fill time, this has been a great show so far. A lot of thought was put into it.


Tony & Co. really did some good stuff today. They truly kept the 'show must go on' philosophy


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

ah yeah Next Dynamite seems to hint a break incoming


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

kinda haunting they keep saying next show ..kinda worried but when AEW first strated they went one show a month so maybe this wont hurt them too much


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Austin Gunn is so damn goofy but I enjoy his antics.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

shadow_spinner said:


> The keep saying "on the next Dynamite" not next week. Meaning they don't know if they'll be able to air next week.


Yep. Don't like the sounds of it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, guess not!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> It seems likely.


...lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jericho, thankfully.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha they are still singing his song. So good.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Jesus this is great ..sammy has really grown on me


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Holy shit Sammy lmao


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

"They say America's got talent but it is not here tonight." Good one JR


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy Guevara still better than Downstait


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho on commentary is always gold.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Sammy and mjf singing lmao


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Guevara singing Judas was amazing lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Certainly seems like this will be their last episode for a while.


What makes you think that?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody looks like his sides are getting darker.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was FANTASTIC


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do Inner Circle get the live performance curse?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wardlow with his typical pissed off look while Sammy is wailing away was funny


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Handswash?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Handswash 😂😂😂


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

crowd or not this has been a great show.....didn't feel weird


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Adam Handswash Page hahahaha


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> Matt Hardy for the final place?


It was mentioned last week or on BTE about being "down a brother" or something. I thought maybe that was referencing a Dustin Rhodes inclusion, but with Jackson's being all over the Hardy stuff recently, and he is a famous "brother" team member in his own right...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

Could they be saying the next dynamite as next week is named blood and guts not dynamite.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> What makes you think that?


It may just be something I've never picked up on with prior shows but they seemed intent on not saying "next week".


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

“We’ve never hit each other with our finishes“


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I do have to say I would be a bit worried for JR, Jake, Tully, and Arn getting on planes during all this.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

1000% feels better then raw and smackdown having their roster as the crowd helps alot


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Hager really needs some new ring gear


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Botchy SinCara said:


> crowd or not this has been a great show.....didn't feel weird


Its felt as natural as it could be. Great job AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MrThortan said:


> Hager really needs some new ring gear


Could just wear his MMA shit like Brock. Might look better?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Keep in mind this is a show by wrestlers without Vince yelling in their ears...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I do have to say I would be a bit worried for JR, Jake, Tully, and Arn getting on planes during all this.


Do some of them possibly live in Florida?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jericho stuck in Canada? He lives in Tampa.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Do some of them possibly live in Florida?


I only know JR lives in Oklahoma for sure. Jake might still live in Atlanta with or near DDP. Not sure about the others.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PhilThePain said:


> Jericho stuck in Canada? He lives in Tampa.


I assumed he might go be with family during this. His dad still lives in Canada right?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Keep in mind this is a show by wrestlers without Vince yelling in their ears...


Good point. Vince would probably script the crowd and it would feel like a "food fight" segment


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

To be fair, AEW had the advantage of watching Smackdown and Raw to see what worked and what didn't. I'm sure that helped them a lot.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I love how Ortiz oversells


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good, the Buck lost.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240456587652870149


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

great show


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Pumpkin headed dipshits lol. This show had some great one liners tonight


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Wonder what happened on clip show on other channel?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Van guard 1


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Screw it ..this was probably one of the best shows since they started


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Vangaurd 1


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

faces need to call Jericho out on not drinking on the job


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great show for them cool ending


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh shit, there he is!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!! THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!! 

HARDY is AEW!!!!!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

This, somehow, was a great episode.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Made the most of no audience. Entertaining as hell. MJF stole the show at ringside.

Brodie Lee was debuted nicely. Nice Archer vignette.

Lets see where this goes with Hardy


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Sucks for Matt and Lee no fans where there ...they wouldve went nuts


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DOOOPPPEEE, I love how they debuted Matt Hardy given the circumstances, they still sold it like it was a big deal


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really did a great job in making me forget there was no audience unlike RAW where it was in your face the whole time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

With the addition of Archer, Lee, and Hardy we'll see how they utilize a roster full of guys that deserve time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Screw it ..this was probably one of the best shows since they started


Indeed. Fucking great show. I'm worried they may not be back next week but we shall see!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brodie Lee and Matt Harvey debut. Great episode!

Hardy! Autocorrect lol


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

AEW really pulled out all the stops on that episode! Excellent from start to finish, one of my favourite shows if not my favourite since they started.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow. Hat's off to AEW. They turned an impossible situation into a very solid two-hour show. I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was... incredible.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh shit, Matt Hardy and Vanguard 1
!!!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok, that ending was a little weird with Jericho sounding like he was making stuff up off the top of his head. Brodie Lee and Matt Hardy both being introduced tonight was a nice surprise.

Overall an amazing show that was slightly let down by its last 5 minutes


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> With the addition of Archer, Lee, and Hardy we'll see how they utilize a roster full of guys that deserve time


The second show would probably come before the end of the year.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Brodie Lee and Matt Harvey debut. Great episode!
> 
> Hardy! Autocorrect lol


Hello Mike Adamle


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> What makes you think that?


The way they keep saying "Next Dynamite" instead of "next week"


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

As great as this was it felt like an episode that was setting us up to hear they are shutting down till shit calms down giving us enough to want to come back when they return I hope I'm wrong but getting that sinking feeling


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was kinda hoping Moxley would roll in with the sweet car and join the Elite in the ring to end the show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> Ok, that ending was a little weird with Jericho sounding like he was making stuff up off the top of his head.
> Brodie Lee and Matt Hardy both being introduce tonight was a nice surprise.
> 
> Overall an amazing show that was slightly let down by its last 5 minutes


Jericho definitely had a few extra minutes to fill there, but he is a pro.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Side note but Evil Uno is a solid promo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> With the addition of Archer, Lee, and Hardy we'll see how they utilize a roster full of guys that deserve time


That's why they're probably getting the 6 man title lol, so they can group people together


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems they went for a big word of mouth show to keep interest going if they have to take some time off. "Next Dynamite" isn't "next week" afterall - for a reason. Sadly.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

If that's the last episode for a while, what a way to go out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This was an amazing show tonight despite the circumstances but imagine if they had the crowd tonight? It would have been off the charts.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jéricho saying that he's banning the fans for the next shows XD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> The second show would probably come before the end of the year.


If they learned from WCW Thunder they know the second show just can't be secondary folk and they don't have the roster to do a brand split. So how they handle getting all of these big names in the singles and tag divisions names while building up new talent will be interesting given how time management goes in the industry as a whole


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

What a show. Easily the most I've been entertained since this whole coronavirus thing started. Can people stop giving credit to WWE for simply existing at this point? I've been pretty critical of the Raw and Smackdown from the PC and people online come at me with, "It's better than nothing! Be grateful they're giving us something!" This episode of Dynamite proves, with a little creativity and hard work, you can still have a quality pro wrestling show even during a pandemic.

It was already a really good show before Brodie Lee and Matt Hardy showed up, but those moments put it over the top. One of their best episodes of Dynamite so far, fans or no fans.

Using Brandi as an announcer, having wrestlers in the crowd, having live wrestling matches of a normal length... so much goodness.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting to note they were a little slow cutting to the Brodie Lee reveal video. Watch closely and you’ll see Lee come out onto the ramp just as they’re cutting away


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So yeah, Dynamite kind of blew Raw and SD out of the water this week when it came to empty arena shows.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow! Great job by AEW. Man they really hit every nail on the head to deliver a very good show under the circumstances.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

MJF stole the show as a member of the audience, but why do they have him in limbo after a big win at Revolution? They have massively underutilized him recently.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Sigh pretty disappointed they got a fucking over the hill Matt Hardy hope hes more of a character than an actual wrestler.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Ha ha! AEW already has Matt Hardy merch on their site. "All Delete Wrestling."


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Agreed that Dynamite was better than the last Smackdown and RAW episodes with no crowd attendance.

I also like what they are planning for next weeks Dynamite to work around the situation. Street (parking lot) fight and lumberjack matches.

AEW had the benefit of watching how WWE did Smackdown and RAW with no crowds before Dynamite came on next and learned from their flaws on how to do it better.

Both Brodie Lee and Matt Hardy in the same night. Awesome!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was easily one of the best episodes they've done so far. Great show, once again AEW knocking it out the park. 

1. Great opening tag match, this match and the MJF/Spears interactions in the crowd kept me invested. 

2. Penelope could be a potential star for AEW. She's improved in the ring as well. Baker has a solid heel character but I prefer Penelope. 

3. Glad Shida won. Hope her title shot comes at Double or Nothing and she wins the title from Nyla. 

4. Awesome Jake Roberts promo, really putting over Archer. This pairing works very well together. 

5. Solid Mox Promo, pity he wasn't there and hasn't had any interaction with the IC since the powerbombed him though the table. 

6. The Butcher/Blade v Jungle Express match was fine, again MJF, Spears and the faces on the other side made this match and the entire show feel much more alive. 

7. Brodie Lee as the exalted one. I'm on board with this. He started as a follower in the Wyatt family and now leads a stable himself. I like that character development. Should be a good addition to AEW. 

8. Luchasaurus/Wardlow announced for next Dynamite. Honestly, this should be good and they've had some past interactions, but they should've saved this for a later date and had Luchasaurus/Butcher finish their mini feud instead, perhaps have Wardlow come out and cost him the match or something. 

9. Great main event. Awesome match. 

10. Matt Hardy is all elite baby. 

So overall we had great wrestling, awesome promos and vignettes and two big debuts. What more can you want.


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

Ya know I've been enjoying wwe and aew without the crowd.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

The Brodie debut was great. The Matt Hardy debut was unexpected after Brodie came out as the Exalted One. Sammy's cue cards during commercials are always entertaining. No complaints tonight. Great job AEW. Now put the belt on Shida


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shadow_spinner said:


> I'm not one to compare both companies but it;s obvious watching Dynamite that WWE is either not that creative anymore and/or they are just lazy. WWE will have a few short matches, some promos and replay a long match to fill time. AEW will put on something resembling an actual show and makes it seem compelling and creative unlike what Raw and SD were. I think it has to do with younger minds being more creative and less formulaic.


So I'm not getting into a WWE/AEW thing today. I honestly think AEW did well with their show today.

But in saying this, WWE is still giving you free entertainment while the entire world is freaking out and some of you have the nerve to call them lazy. You know what their other option was? Stay home and leave you with your shitty reality TV. AEW is continuing with their storylines because they have to, but WWE is giving us the minimum because they can. I understand that it doesn't sit well with some of you but while the entire world is cancelling events I'll accept anything that's trying to entertain me


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Vince IS out of touch. That’s a fact. I would expect HHH to have better ideas, but even he seems to struggle.


Are we entirely sure that if AEW held their event first, without seeing WWE's mistake, that they wouldn't have had an empty crowd too? WWE put the competitors in the crowd during the half time show and I'm sure if they had the option and it didn't look stupid (I feel like MJF was wasted in the crowd) then they would have tried something similar.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They did about as well as they could given the circumstances. Even doing tiny things like having MJF and Spears bet on matches, and Sammy Guevara sing Jericho's theme (which I don't think Jericho knew he was going to do, lol) added to the fun.

The reveals of Brodie Lee and Matt Hardy felt like good moments (not going to lie, I popped huge for Vanguard 1!) and it was nice to see some storyline progression.

Its still very weird watching a whole show without a crowd as wrestling is an artform that was designed to be in front of an audience, but they did their absolute best here, so props for that.

EDIT: Oh and can I just say how much I love Jake Roberts on the stick? When he's sober, the dude is just a master.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Are we entirely sure that if AEW held their event first, without seeing WWE's mistake, that they wouldn't have had an empty crowd too? WWE put the competitors in the crowd during the half time show and I'm sure if they had the option and it didn't look stupid (I feel like MJF was wasted in the crowd) then they would have tried something similar.


Face it, AEW completely shit on Raw and SD this week and showed them how to put on a show with no crowd.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope AEW goes on hiatus tbh. The show was good considering the circumstances, but I like to take wrestling a bit more serious in my mind and suspend my disbelief. Today did kinda just have....fake vibes. That's no diss to AEW though, as they absolutely did the best with the hand dealt to them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Face it, AEW completely shit on Raw and SD this week and showed them how to put on a show with no crowd.


Cool. We going to reply to any of the things I said though? I literally said AEW did well in my previous post and only skimmed the WWE shows so my opinion on those shows doesn't really matter. Just like your response to me because it was completely irrelevant.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

As the wrestlers work their way home, there is real chance they'll be shelter-in-place and even lockdown orders in hotspot areas by this time next week and unable to travel to Florida again. Shit is about to hit the fan for awhile. Take care of yourself and yours. It will hit quickly - read some Italy accounts, US is tracking the same curve, and Italians report that they went from mostly normal to "Holy Shit" within a week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Didn’t watch with everything going on but saw some highlights. Good on AEW for having basically their normal wrestling show just without a crowd. Having just a few roster guys at ringside helped. I hope that is something WWE could adopt from this as well.

Hardy debut was masterfully done. And Brodie as the Exalted One? Again, executed well. But after what they’ve done with the group as a whole, it’s going to take more to get me excited.

Wrestling is going to be weird for awhile now. I hope what AEW did tonight, and to a lesser extent what WWE has done, can keep that train going until things go back to normal.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Riho has lost three in a row...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JBLGOAT said:


> Riho has lost three in a row...


I have a feeling she's going back to Japan soon. I mean assuming she can I suppose.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> MJF stole the show as a member of the audience, but why do they have him in limbo after a big win at Revolution? They have massively underutilized him recently.


Everyone that feuds with Cody then goes off the grid minus Jericho, but he's champion so he can't plus he is Chris Jericho


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This show was


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

the best thing about having harper and hardy in aew is that it means less tv time for indy geeks.
once all the indy geeks are gone AEW will be legit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matt Hardy vs Orton was the highest segment on Raw recently. This was a good signing for AEW, Hardy also is a master of video productions/creative side. Plus Brodie is a big fucker who brings cred. Both good pickups! AEW starting to look great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jazminator said:


> Ha ha! AEW already has Matt Hardy merch on their site. "All Delete Wrestling."


Looks also like they refer to him as the "BROKEN" one!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> Face it, AEW completely shit on Raw and SD this week and showed them how to put on a show with no crowd.


By leaps and bounds. AEW was much more alive.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Matt Hardy vs Orton was the highest segment on Raw recently. This was a good signing for AEW, Hardy also is a master of video productions/creative side. Plus Brodie is a big fucker who brings cred. Both good pickups! AEW starting to look great.


I do like Matt Hardy and he'll bring with him a lot of eyes on AEW. I was always more of a Jeff Hardy fan myself. Luckily where Matt goes Jeff normally isn't far behind. I believe His contract would've been up the same time as Matt's had he not been away. I think he'll be in AEW very soon. Give me that Allin/Jeff match. That could be a feud of the year in any wrestling promotion. 

Also, yeah, Brodie is a solid get. I'm interested in seeing what he does in AEW.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The people here who suspect that there won't be a Dynamite next week may be on to something. AEW seemed to go out of their way to avoid saying "next week." But although I would miss the show terribly if it doesn't happen next Wednesday, after tonight's show I trust in AEW that they know what they're doing. Tonight was just so good!


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

I fell asleep a little bit before the live show, so just caught up.

Accidentally read too far in the comments when I thought the show was over after the match ended, so spoiled myself on the Hardy return. I'm still confused or shocked that WWE played along with the tweet today, helping out Matt and AEW. As someone who has Hardy Boyz as fave all-time tag team, I'll give him a shot, but not excited so far. I don't buy him as "Elite" and Reby Sky has to be one of the most toxic personalities I've ever seen.

That being said, MAJOR KUDOS to EVERYONE involved in any aspect of tonight. I'd put it among their best episodes ever.

The matches were all fantastic, the promos/video packages were amazing, the commentators were solid, even through breaks, and I would SO take tonight's AEW "audience" over WWE's "what?, " "YES!" and "CM Punk" audiences anyday (note: I'm not trying to turn this into an AWE/WWE war. Not saying anything about the WWE product itself, just the chants that drive me insane, especially considering if the three chants aren't being used, the crowd is otherwise lifeless).

When I saw the Jake promo and the Archer video after, I geeked out and thought holy crap, it can't get any better than this. I was immediately proven wrong with Sammy and MJF dueting on "Judas" with Spears singing along through bites of fried chicken while Wardlow was giving them all the stink eye and Jericho was trying not to crack up.

While I could watch for free with my cable, I pay for VPN and AEW Plus so that I don't miss anything during the breaks. There were a few great moments tonight, but two gems that I actually remember:

Jericho wearing shades tonight(spotting Orange Cassidy in the crowd): "He looks so stupid. Who wears glasses indoors? That's as bad as wearing a mask while commentating!
Either Excalibur or Taz was talking about liking Santana and Ortiz, but not find of all the orange they've been wearing lately. Jericho: " That's kayfabe, brother!"


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

With all the coronavirus going on, they could have mailed in this show, the way WWE mailed in Smackdown, RAW and NXT. If the show was just cancelled outright, they might have even gotten away with that. Bunch of clips and match replays, vignettes, promo segments to no crowd, and called it a day or even just pull the plug. Instead that was one of the best ones they did.

I thought the production and the choice to have personnel be a little mini-crowd was an inspired choice. They had their plan and stuck to it on revealing the Exalted One and Matt Hardy tonight.I am happy they went with a big man who wasn't ever really a face as opposed to a believed babyface like Matt Hardy. Matt Hardy wouldn't have worked as the Exalted One for me at all.

Loved the show!


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Matt Hardy vs Orton was the highest segment on Raw recently. This was a good signing for AEW, Hardy also is a master of video productions/creative side. Plus Brodie is a big fucker who brings cred. Both good pickups! AEW starting to look great.


He had the highest segment... as matt hardy. Not this weird dorky gimmick


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Good to see Brodie Lee finally being used right good to see that they are finally using Wardlow and Jake Hagar in the ring.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

That was actually an amazing presentation on a closed set. I stayed away from most of the Hardy rumors and was surprised to see him side with The Elite. The exalted one revelation was pretty cool and fitting, it's like a natural fit for that storyline. One of the best Dynamite shows I have seen.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

This forum looks like trash now but I had to come here to complement just how spectacular tonight's show as. Wow. No crowd and they want balls to the wall. The opposing heel and face wrestlers in the crowd was such a brilliant touch and the fact that WWE didn't go in that direction is shocking to me. Credit to both companies for making due with the situation but holy f**k, AEW absolutely blew it out of the water.

There was a period in time where AEW was beginning to lose me and I was losing hope on wrestling in its entirety but wow they have really fixed the kinks and found their groove, everything is bang on right now. I love how integrated the whole roster feels onto the show, helping with seamless transitions from segment to match to match to segment.

The Archer vignette and Sammy singing Judas were my two highlights of the night, and this show was packed with highlights.

It really sucks that we have to endure the pandemic but this was the type of episode to leave you wanting more, 100% hands down. However long we have to wait for Blood & Guts, it feels to me like it'll be worth it.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Only bad thing about the show; no bunny


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Matt Hardy vs Orton was the highest segment on Raw recently. This was a good signing for AEW, Hardy also is a master of video productions/creative side. Plus Brodie is a big fucker who brings cred. Both good pickups! AEW starting to look great.


Not because of Hardy though. It was 100% because of Orton and the roll he's been on recently. Also the fact that he might violently murder someone on TV


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

AEW killed it. What a great episode! Kudos to the entire roster crew. I was hooked from the start to finish.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

It really was a good show.
AEW have schooled WWE in the art of empty arena shows. 
now WWE may pick up AEWs techniques and it’ll be a good look for AEW.

Lots of WWE shills have been calling for AEW to close its doors. You should be thanking AEW if WWE pick up their ideas. 
Someone said AEW would look like an indy. AEW looked like a winner last night.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Archer promo was fuckin amazing!. He looked like a dragon.. Really liked the use of the slow mo in between. Jake the Snake looked like a Boss.


----------



## kaminaridark (Aug 13, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> They really put Penelope ford in. WHY



PROBLEM? She's AWESOME. And Penelope beat Riho (aew dark)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I liked the show besides than the ending. I never really disliked Matt, but that cringe-worthy shit shouldn't be a main event gimmick. 

And Jericho had to sell that as being something serious or devastating, like really? By the way he sold Matt's appearance, you would think AEW had signed Austin or smth.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RBrooks said:


> I liked the show besides than the ending. I never really disliked Matt, but that cringe-worthy shit shouldn't be a main event gimmick.
> 
> And Jericho had to sell that as being something serious or devastating, like really? By the way he sold Matt's appearance, you would think AEW had signed Austin or smth.


Did you expect Jericho to be like “oh it’s just Matt Hardy” ?

Matt Hardy is a threat in the blood and guts match - tag team specialist - hardcore/TLC specialist - former TNA World Champion(?)


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thoughts on Dynamite: 

- Can't believe it took a pandemic to get Dynamite produced in a way that resemble both NJPW – dimmed lighting in the crowd/bleachers and hard camera focused on both the ring and the stage – and Lucha Undergound (fight club feel, vignettes like the Murderhawk Mansion and the reveal of the Exalted One). I’ve been looking forward to a production like this for a major promotion for a while. Show felt like a bigger deal because of this, even though there were no paying fans in attendance.

- The rogue's gallery of wrestlers made it feel like an underground fight club, like Lucha Underground

- Close-ups on the wrestlers that made up the audience tonight – a lot more sensible than the constant close-ups on the fans, and the way it should be. Focus on your talents and get them over like UFC does with their stars, not the audience, which is tacky.

- Brandi did very well at ring announcing tonight.

- I’m happy to see Penelope Ford wrestling on Dynamite. I could have done without that botched diving hurricanrana on Statlander though. Take tips from Lita if need be to avoid that in the future. Still a good match otherwise.

- On a side note, who gets the title match against Nyla first, Bea Priestley or Hikaru Shida? I know both will eventually though, as will former champ Riho.

- Shame no Bunny with the Butcher and the Blade tonight, but I get it. A skeleton crew is operating for the evening.

- Moxley promo seemed very Flair like, even though Moxley doesn’t dress like Flair. Must have been the Ford GT, as it helps the champion give off the presence of being a bigger star.

- Jake the Snake is still amazing at promos.

- "not the first out of touch old man to not belive in me" – LOL

- So officially there are two defections from WWE to AEW since the start of Dynamite in Brodie Lee and Broken Matt Hardy. Wonder who else will join?

- Even though this show was scrambled together, it still felt very organic. One of their better shows for sure.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> Did you expect Jericho to be like “oh it’s just Matt Hardy” ?
> 
> Matt Hardy is a threat in the blood and guts match - tag team specialist - hardcore/TLC specialist - former TNA World Champion(?)


I mean... no, but Matt was making these awful goofy faces, you just can't take that seriously. And Chris had to sell it like very seriously. I just see a problem here.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

With the Matt Hardy signing, I'd like them to branch out into Lucha Underground territory with their story telling. Give me some over the top story lines that resemble a television show, a lot of good wrestling, wild gimmicks and embrace the weirdness that is the wrestling world. Like @Verbatim17 said, the fight club feel was great. They don't need to change the wheel, but embrace what has made wrestling great. I want to see Hangman drinking with Clint Eastwood in a bar. MJF being a douche at signings. They need to kill BTE and add the best bits to their television show

I'm glad this company has the ingredients to be really good now. Now stop being self fulfilling and give the fans something that is must see.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RBrooks said:


> I mean... no, but Matt was making these awful goofy faces, you just can't take that seriously. And Chris had to sell it like very seriously. I just see a problem here.


To be honest, I think Matts whole gimmick is just goofy so I agree with you. This is wrestling though so it’s not the goofiest thing we’ve seen.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Joe Gill said:


> the best thing about having harper and hardy in aew is that it means less tv time for indy geeks.
> once all the indy geeks are gone AEW will be legit.


So you mean when it is basically ex-WWE guys only besides the Elite and MJF?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Did the whole roster get tested ?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy shit what an amazing show. Maybe the best show yet, I loved every second of it.
AEW's roster feels STACKED atm with the additions of Hardy, Lee, Archer & even Hager.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Jake and that awesome taped promo made Lance Archer seem like a huge threat.

Brodie's career is back on track. Very nice reveal - why the hell didn't WWE give him promo time?

They made the empty arena thing work and AEW's more realistic presentation is more suited to it.

Matt is a good addition to the roster and company.

Jon Moxley, Cody, The Elite, Hangman Page, Darby Allin, Jungle Express. What an excellent roster of babyfaces - each brings something different to the table.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't believe how good the show was to be honest, given the circumstances. 

Highly entertaining, loved the Lance Archer segment entirely, one of the best ways to introduce a character and something they need more of.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Just 
Thanks. Those guys are fucking awesome kudos to aew


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I was expecting a half-assed show, and man, I can’t even lie: that was a nearly perfect display of a pro-wrestling show. I’ll add my more in-depth notes later, but man, I really, really, really loved this show despite a lack of Kenny, Moxley, and Pac.


Also, for those speaking on whether Dynamite will air next week or not, Kenny specifically said that they don’t know if there will be a show next week or not. No need to look into their wording throughout the show for some hidden meaning. He literally said that they don’t know what will happen going forward.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I was expecting a half-assed show, and man, I can’t even lie: that was a nearly perfect display of a pro-wrestling show. I’ll add my more in-depth notes later, but man, I really, really, really loved this show despite a lack of Kenny, Moxley, and Pac.
> 
> 
> Also, for those speaking on whether Dynamite will air next week or not, Kenny specifically said that they don’t know if there will be a show next week or not. No need to look into their wording throughout the show for some hidden meaning. He literally said that they don’t know what will happen going forward.


Yeah, few times they mentioned "Next Dynamite" as opposed to "Next week"


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Great episode! What a difference it makes (under weird circumstances) when you have a company ran by people who love wrestling and trained wrestlers with so much creativity and experience that insists the show must go on. Compare that to what a PR obsessed conglomerate that doesn't give a shit about the customer and full of lazy overpaid ex-footballers, pumping irons and cheerleaders do!


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

bdon said:


> I was expecting a half-assed show, and man, I can’t even lie: that was a nearly perfect display of a pro-wrestling show. I’ll add my more in-depth notes later, but man, I really, really, really loved this show despite a lack of Kenny, Moxley, and Pac.
> 
> 
> Also, for those speaking on whether Dynamite will air next week or not, Kenny specifically said that they don’t know if there will be a show next week or not. No need to look into their wording throughout the show for some hidden meaning. He literally said that they don’t know what will happen going forward.


I thought they might tape a ton of matches as an insurance policy and then air Dark + archive matches until Dynamite returns.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RBrooks said:


> I liked the show besides than the ending. I never really disliked Matt, but that cringe-worthy shit shouldn't be a main event gimmick.
> 
> And Jericho had to sell that as being something serious or devastating, like really? By the way he sold Matt's appearance, you would think AEW had signed Austin or smth.


I am not a fan of Matt's broken gimmick, but to be fair, Matt Hardy is a lunatic who is willing to do anything in order to win a match. He's willing to put his own body on the line using all manners of plunder.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Love how Brodie Lee went for Sister Abigail before hitting his finisher.

The Lance Archer promo was incredible, it's exactly what's missing in WWE these days. Everything is in the ring or backstage.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I’ll just say you can tell the bulk of this show was planned in advance. The crowdless presentation added to it in some ways.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

My favourite episode of Dynamite so far. Love the Archer fight style promo, felt very Lucha Underground which was perfect. Hoping we get more of this style videos as they'd work great with Dark Order. 

Brodie Lee debut worked, him now as a leader of cult transitions Well from his wwe gimmick but should also allow him to showcase his talent more, now that he is leader. 

Matts debut was very LOL, personally would of preferred Matt to appear more serious at the end as he did come across more as silly but I did enjoy his broken run in TNA so here's hoping for a strong showing in Blood & Guts and hopefully return of Hardy Compound matches and videos. 


Show camera presentation to stage worked perfect with very little crowd and using roster as crowd was perfection. Loved MJF & Shawn Spears crowd interactions whilst Daniels interrupting Dark Order worked. Here's hoping they do same next week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Brodie Lee is basically continuing off his Wyatt Family character which is an interesting decision. Leader of his own "cult" vs being a follower. I like the "Sister Abigail"set up to his discus lariat finisher as well(I might clasp the hand of the opponent to "ripcord" spin them out rather than just twist them up by their shoulder). Nice touch. Not sold on the entrance gear - too Bludgeon Brothers, which should be forgotton. 

Supposedly Brodie "borrowed" from The Walking Dead's Negan arrival in his promo speech. I don't watch TWD, but it's what I've read.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Without nxt doing a proper show and wwe raw being stripped right back with it's whole presentation and doing a really poor job of putting on a good show, it really felt like once aew dynamite had finished that they didnt come across as competing with nxt but with wwe's flagship show raw and when it came down to it with what both shows could offer, aew won convincingly.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Watching parts of AEW last night made me think of something, it was almost like watching a school play. And that is a compliment.

What I mean is, traditional pro wrestling has an audience to work with, to react off of. If you strip that away, you're left with just the performers. So instead watching them interact with a crowd, you watch them with the only people they can, the fellow wrestlers. In wrestling you directly play to the crowd. In a play the audience is an outside and invisible force and you rely on the characters in the play to sell everything. If you have stronger character dynamics, like Matt and Hangman do for example, you still have compelling TV because the character are still driving the show. Hell, if anything you're forced to pay even more attention to the guys in the ring because now you don't have the distraction of a crowd.

That's part of what made last night fun. They stories and characters are still playing out, but now there's an even bigger focus on them with a somewhat chilling silence at times. You look at what WWE has done in the past week, I look at the John Cena and Bray Wyatt promo as an example of doing what AEW also did and doing it very well. Again, the lack of a crowd made everything feel more chilling. But then you also have Sasha and Bayley coming out to start the show working to a crowd that's not there. And even if they're doing it to be funny, it's still kind of lame.

That's the big difference I saw in the 1st week with how AEW dealt with this compared to WWE. Both had strong points, but AEW executed things more consistently. And I hope that continues if they actually do have a show next week.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Hate the Joshi's and Japanese wrestling in general. But got to love that most of them go all out when it comes to attire and ring jackets and shit.


You don't think the Joshis are automatically better wrestlers? _Are you even a real wrestling fan, bro?_


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You don't think the Joshis are automatically better wrestlers? _Are you even a real wrestling fan, bro?_


Legally speaking, no I'm not a wrestling fan lol


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

That was better than I ever thought possible. The focus on the stage rather than stands full of empty seats and the wrestlers replacing the crowd worked unbelievably well. Hopefully the WWE copies it.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

To echo what quite a few have said on here already, The show was an enjoyable watch, given the circumstances. 

I liked Cody addressing the audience about the situation and why the show is taking place with no fans. The polar opposite of WWE, who just film a show in an empty warehouse and act like, and still perform/shoot like its in an arena with 10k lol.

Thought Best Friends v Lucha Bros was alright. All four are very capable putting on an enjoyable bit of action. The post match promo by Chucky allowed thinsg to continue nicely. One thing I do notice with AEW , is how organic and 'normal' people sound when cutting promos. It makes the Fed's scripted verbiage sound even more ridiculous. 

Loved the heels making bets between themselves and Wardlow running the book, nice touch. 

Ladies 4-four way match was ok, bar the horrendous Penelope Ford botches, however, she looks incredible and has a lot of star potential. Shida is very good but I find her entrance lacks energy. Her entrance music has that slow, build and takes away the impact. 

Holy shit, that Lance Archer video was incredible! One of the best bits of vignette I've seen in years. Jake Roberts reminded everyone why he is still considered one of the best talkers in the entire industry as well. 

Can't get enough of JB and Luchasaurus. Very exciting tag team and offer a nice change of visual and character. 

Glad to see Brodie again. I forget just how big he is, when he stood in the ring. His promo in the video was interesting and I think he's perfect to be the leader of that group. The Dark order are not main event level and neither is Brodie, but he is a good talent and will help that move forward.

Main event was great. I've said it many times in the AEW threads after shows but Sammy G is a future megastar. To think, during that very first Dynamite where he faced Cody, I didn't give two fucks about him. Fast forward almost 6 months and I'm excited to see what he will do on the show. Credit to AEW management and the talent themselves cos there is no way this happens in the Fed.

Anyway, good match and right that the heels went over. Then, the reveal. Of course, we all wish it could have been in front of a red hot dynamite crowd but I still marked out a bit when Vanguard-1 flew in and then the piano music... holy shit. 

If this is the last show for a while then they went out with a bang, and pissed all over the three WWE shows at the Florida Concentration Camp. 

If anything, the break will work in AEW's favour and fans will be hot for when it returns. I actually expect that the first show back, with a full stadium, will hit the 1million mark. Not that ratings mean didly fuck to me, but man - they have earned it with incredible , simple, good ol' fashion storytelling and character development.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That was bloody brilliant great effort by the roster good match ups the placed crowd were great as was jericho on commentary. One of the best shows iv seen in ages. Miles better than the dross the wwe have served up this week. Sticking the entire royal rumble on cos half the roster are too scared to turn up bloody lazy that is.


----------



## Patrick Mercier (Nov 29, 2019)

I'll give them credit as well for the Broken Matt debut. Of course, the pop would've been gigantic if there had been fans in attendance but the way they did it didn't take anything away from the moment. As soon as Vanguard 1 appeared during Jericho's promo, we were all sold.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've just watched this episode of Dynamite and i must admit i loved it. I really liked how they had talent at ringside cheering on the matches. It felt like they were really supporting each other and gave the show a bit of an atmosphere. WWE should really take note. I also got really excited for Brodie Lee getting revealed as the Exalted One, i'm looking forward to seeing how this goes.


----------

